# need HELP w/ identifying GARRETT turbo......



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

ok....ive gotten very lucky today, because my friend gave me his turbo that he bought a while back and was never gonna use it.
Im building a ABA16VT project, wanna hear what u guys have to say about this badass turbo, to me it looks good.
theres few things that say on it......AiResearch m11.....A a/r .63....01......m26.....pat no 3.058.787......garrett....*caution*operated at high speed-keep fingers and other objectsaway from openingsto avoid injury.NOT INTENDED FOR AIRCRAFT USE.
So what i wanna know is:
if its good or bad for free
what kind of turbo is this
trim
if its a good size turbo for ABA16VT
specs
how much it costs
how would i know if it has to be rebuilt
how much would it be to rebuild it(if i have to)
what do i need make it work w/ ABA16VT
and anything else u guys think i should know bout this
And yeah...heres pictures of the BADASS
























































































*THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE*


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

anybody??????????


----------



## HIGH PSI (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (wethvento)*

It looks like a Garret T3. You would need to measure the diameter of the compressor & turbine wheels to find out specs. Those housings are different then most and are going to be a pain to adapt to. Especially the way it mounts on the exhaust manifold. Also, it's hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like the compressor wheel may have a little bit of damage. The fins should be smooth, not all rough and nicked.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

yeah the the compresor wheel is a lil messed up i think because whoever used it, didnt have an air filter, but theres no shaft play whats so ever, could i get another houseing for it, so itll be easier to use w/ my ABA16VT, 
and where should i measure it


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

bump it up


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: need HELP w/ identifying GARRETT turbo...... (wethvento)*

That looks to be a turbo from a Buick T-type - circa 1978 - 1983. This is one of the early "suck through carb" turbos. Best bet, toss it and start over if you plan on doing anything.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

nah ah man.....theres gotta b a way that i can use it, get like different housing for it or something.....im not just tossing like a 300 turbo out.......im sure i could make it work for like 150 bucks


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

hell nah...i aint tossing this shhh out....u gotta b crazy


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (wethvento)*

The turbine has bent fins and the compressor looks trashed as well. You will need a compressor housing from a T3 based turbo and a turbine housing as well, the center housing and compressor backing plate is all you will be able to salvage, the rest can be tossed.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

I got one for you if you are interested. 
200 plus shipping
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1633362


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

do u know if ill be able to use any of the parts from ur turbo, like housing??????but deff not for 200


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

I dunno why you would try and swap parts instead of use the whole thing. Esp since you have not already built a kit around it. You need a whole center section to fix that turbo and I am not sure why you would...
You basically have a conversation piece.
S


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

but it doesnt have to b rebuilt, it has no shaft play, y would it have to b rebuilt


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wethvento* »_yeah the the compresor wheel is a lil messed up i think because whoever used it, didnt have an air filter, 

I only mentioned rebuilding it and the cost of a new Shaft/Compressor becuase I assumed that you would be correcting this, but maybe not.
S


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*

http://www.majesticturbo.com Maybe they can help...


----------



## BIHrocco (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (87GolfKart)*

just give me the turbo for 40 bucks


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (BiGNeRm)*

Just stick to NA cars.......if you had any clue what you are talking about,you wouldn't use that turbo,unless you can fabricate your own parts.......manifold,intake,etc.,and then if you installed it and found out it was no good,then you would have to find another just like it.....if you don't want to spend the cash,don't turbo.........


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

no i dont wanna sell it, im gonna go to MOMENTUM and see what they say, and y go NA if i could go turbo, thats just something i wanna do, to learn something, and yeah obviously im gonna spend cash, its not free......and GOLF KART thanks for the website
i think that all it need is a new housing, so itll be easier to install it, and file the compressor fins a little bit, anybody ever done this?????/


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

Yep,have fun "filing the compressor fins!"







,I guess yu will find out the hard way!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (wethvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wethvento* »_nah ah man.....theres gotta b a way that i can use it, get like different housing for it or something.....im not just tossing like a 300 turbo out.......im sure i could make it work for like 150 bucks

I've sold tons of T3 60's for $350, that turbo won't last you long the way it looks, no way that it's balanced.
hth
Paul


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

ok so if u guys sayin that this turbo is garbage, how much would a good one cost


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

no???


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (wethvento)*

Ive seen rebuild t3's for ~300.
New t3/t4's for 600 to 750.
Thats all Ive seen from my searches thus far. 
My .02 (.03 Cdn). I agree that you should find a dif. turbo. Mostly because of what the guy said about fabricating custom ****e. Then if (when) it does shell out, you gotta find another one just like it.
Heart, 
Jeebs.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

hmmmm....interesting


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

that turbo is garbage. It will be cheaper for you to at least get another used one in good condition with the right flanges rather then custom fabricating the hell out of everything to use that and then have it blow up 2 weeks later.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

is there anyway i could get a diff flanges for it, if so......where to get em????


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (wethvento)*

think about something really quick. The compressor blades spin at what, like 25k rpm (total guess) and those fins are pretty messed up. Somethign spinning that fast has to be prefectly balanced....and with fins like that/filing them is just not gonna work. sure, replace the housings, still left with bad fins


----------



## Fatboi (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_think about something really quick. The compressor blades spin at what, like 25k rpm (total guess) and those fins are pretty messed up. Somethign spinning that fast has to be prefectly balanced....and with fins like that/filing them is just not gonna work. sure, replace the housings, still left with bad fins

i thought it was closer to 100k and over 100k for smaller turbos?


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Fatboi)*

From my personal experience;
Don't mess around with old, outdated turbos! 
You won't get anywhere. 
I started playing with them in 1990 when I was a 16 y/o kid. Reliability of the older turbos doesn't compare with the latest units. Back in 1994 I had a '87 Audi 5000CSQ with a stock turbo and 22psi of boost. I went through 3 turbos in about 25k miles.
Save up your cash and get a Garrett GT Dual Ball Bearing turbo. It's the best $ spent for mods on a car than can reliably handle a lot of boost. (No Honda's unless they're built out the a$$)
Good luck with your mods. 
I'll gladly share everything I know about turbos, German cars, etc.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (xdavid)*

yeah.....u guys are right, but isnt it crazy to spend like 700-1000 dollars on a turbo itself, whats the best place to purchase turbos, or from anyone around vortex??????


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (wethvento)*

Well you can pick up T3/T4 turbos for like $400-$500 in the Classifieds. I wouldnt start off with a GT turbo only cause of the cost and this is prolly your first time working with a turbo setup. I would say it might be best to get a used one and learn and then step up to something better.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (wethvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wethvento* »_yeah.....u guys are right, but isnt it crazy to spend like 700-1000 dollars on a turbo itself, whats the best place to purchase turbos, or from anyone around vortex??????

What most people dont realize is that turbo chargers are the most critical part of making power,spending a 1000 dollars on a GT-30R would be a good investment in my opinion


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

nah im deff not buyin a turbo for 1000 dollars as my first turbo......has anyone bought turbos of ebay.com they got some for like 200-300


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_Well you can pick up T3/T4 turbos for like $400-$500 in the Classifieds. I wouldn't start off with a GT turbo only cause of the cost and this is prolly your first time working with a turbo setup. I would say it might be best to get a used one and learn and then step up to something better.

I agree with you on this. Just make sure you can upgrade the turbo w/o changing everything down the road if you choose. If this is your first project, then I am not sure I would be investing in a 1000 snail...
As far as an older turbo lasting, that is total hogwash. It all depends on how you maintain a turbo. What oil you use, how often you change it, how you let you car warm up and how you let it cool down. A BallBearing charger is not a must but is the best for hp. I have over 60k logged on my turbo/setup (I got the turbo with 30k Mi on it) and I had zero problems with it. I just decided to rebuilt it cause the time was right. There is no reason a *good* rebuilt charger will not last if you do things right.
Just don't waste your time building a system around some antiquated junk that trashed in first place like the pics you posted (sorry to be harsh, but I think you finally realize that the turbo is wasted and is not worth repair).
S


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (wethvento)*

I would be very leery buying a turbo off of ebay... I would be more apt to buying one off of a fellow vortexer that has some credits here.
BTW: I am not plugging because the 200 rebuilt T3 is that I mentioned way above is sold.
just trying to give some good advice..
S


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

yeah i think ive realized, what u guys tryin to tell me.......ill look around the tex...maybe w/ the help of killa ill get like a rebuilt t3 or t4 for maybe 300


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

killa said he could do 475 for a brand new t3 t4


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

so this turbo is no good huh


----------

